# Melanargia lachesis (Iberian marbled white) - focus stacking



## eldruida (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello to all,

This is a focus stacking image (7 pictures) in the wild:







More info here:
Melanargia lachesis (Iberian marbled white) - focus stacking | El blog de El Druida

Kind regards.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2015)

That is SWEETNESS!

You have some beautiful butterfly and flower work on your Flickr.  I hope you decide to share more on TPF.

Fantastic!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2015)

this is quite beautiful.
Are you familiar with Michael Erlewine's focus stacking work?





He is an acquaintance from Nikongear.net and does some gorgeous focus stacking and macro work.


----------



## baturn (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Deserves a bump.


----------

